# W:Fw Nids,Marines\GW Pins,Badges H:Tons 40k\Fantasy\ect[Canada]



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Want:Marines\Tanith\Pins\Nids Have:Tons\Cash*

Ok so here is my final amount of stuff for sale, took for ever to dig the stuff out cash is wanted over trade. It all has to go feel free to make offers, but i think most prices are fair and will not budge, Please note price's do not include shipping.

Fw 
---- 
Fw Gargoyle Clusters-$15

Necrons-$100 for all
--------- 
1 Necron Monolith-40 
10 Warriors-15
2 Flayed Onces-$10 
3 Heavy Destroyers-$55

Chaos 
------- 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20
12-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15

Bfg-$80 for all
------
9 Bfg Chaos Cruisers $Offer (Base coated)-68
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30

Eldar-$100 for all
------- 
6 Striking Scorpions-$30
10 Howling Banshee's-$50 (Primed black) 
5 Dark Reapers-$30 (Stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent with Shurikkan Cannons-$30

Lizardman Army $200 Obo (All unpainted but well built, all last edition) 
3 Skink Preists 
1 Slaan 
1 Hq on Coldone 
2 Foot Hero's 
8 Saurus Cav 
51 Saurus 
53 Skinks 
1 Terradon 
1 Kroxigor 
3 Temple Guard Command 
3 Geko Blow Pipers 
1 Engine of the gods (Metal) 

None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$75
Vampire the eternal struggle Card's -offer
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50

Wants 
===== 

40k 
=== 
Devastator marines 
Rhinos
Any spacemarine tank
Droppods
Lictor
Fw Winged Hive Tyrant
Fw Marine or Tyranid stuff
Machaldor tanks (fw crappy super heavy)
Baneblade X2
Apocalypse models in general!

Gw Pins\Badges\Ect 
===== 
Tanith Pin 
Imperial Aquila's 
Terminator Honor Pin\necklace 
Inquisition Pin\Neclace


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Feel free to ask any questions here or via pm.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

What do you have for SM


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> What do you have for SM


Um mostly what is on my list......


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you still have your eldar?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Do you still have your eldar?



Only if you have somthing I want And can best a local offer


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I got cash. Unfortunately I don't have anything to trade though. Would you take $80 US for the eldar?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> I got cash. Unfortunately I don't have anything to trade though. Would you take $80 US for the eldar?


No thanks i will pass and sell locally since i already lowballed the price that i posted.


----------

